# CL Gol in Lubbock



## Scootjockey (Mar 7, 2016)

I have no affiliation with the seller, just thought this was cool:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/5570646945.html


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the Gol, and I'm wondering how it got to the states.

2000 dollars is high for a car without a clear title though.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

What does it take to get a title in Texas?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty amazing :thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

The legal status of that car is suspect at best. It has 1,862km on it, was used as a government test mule and is listed as having a 'missing' title. It was probably supposed to be turned into a little metal cube 25 years ago and somehow escaped.

All that said if there was any possible way for me to acquire this car, I would.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow. Cool enough in its own right, but what a donor car, too...


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

intersting


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow. A Gol is the grail. Hope someone snatches it up and is able to get a title.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

I may just make another mistake lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryagain69 (May 14, 2016)

its 25+ so can be driven on us streets... can import 25+yo cars no issue... 

what id do.. a state that allows bill of sale to replace title.. like ga... a ga person should be able to register/get new title via bill of sale... then once thats resolved.. can sell to any state

option #2.. person who owns a towing yard can file for title on car that was not paid for... so buy/store/fee a title for car..


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's down to $1,500...


----------



## amphicar1967 (Aug 24, 2016)

The add is not available anymore. Someone knows what happened to it?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

amphicar1967 said:


> The add is not available anymore. Someone knows what happened to it?


It went to a VW collector  (not me!). He may or may not post about it, but I'll leave that up to him.


----------

